# The answers to the questions about wearing diapers.



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

First of all thank you for all the emails, and support. Let me explain/answer the many questions in regards to wearing protection (diapers). One of the main questions I am asked over and over is about changing a soiled diaper. Because I often void without warning, and my active lifestyle, I am constantly changing away from home. Here is what I suggest, first of all always try and change within thirty minutes, otherwise you might develope get a rash, avoid sitting as much as possible, unless you voided while you were sitting, and if you must sit down, do it slowly.Now, about changing especially when you are away from home. I always carry extra diapers in my purse, along with baby wipes, Desitin, and powder. If you have to change in a public restroom, it is no different than changing at home. All you really need is several wipes, and cleaning up is very easy, and then remember to apply a little bit of Desitin and the powerd helps with keeping your skin dry. The only part that is "tricky" is learning how to put on a diaper standing. I use Nullo and that is a pill that eliminates about 90% of the odor, and I get it online. The number one concern people have including myself is odor. The Nullo really does work, and it makes it easier for those of us that worry about diarrhea. Also, I am asked about living day to day with diapers. I have said it before, and I will say it again...others do not care what you have on under your clothes. I do everything, that others do, I just have to make sure that I monitor myself, in case I voided. I meet guys all the time, and I joke with them about dating a woman in diapers...Remember, those of us with IBS have to deal with issues others do not, so either we get used to staying at home, get used to LIVING with IBS.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

What a woman!Thank you for your advice and plain talking.I've just had to start wearing panty liners in bed..I feel so..I can't think of a word for it.Your post has heartened me,a lot


----------



## clairbear42 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Kelli for the information. I have been using diapers now for several months, and they have saved me several times. I must admit that it was rather tough at first, but now it is no big deal. I would like to add that the Depends work the best for me.


----------



## dazzle00 (Jan 5, 2005)

I usually use Kotex Overnight Pads when I'm having a bad case of D...I'm sure one day I'll have to move up to the big guys.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Kelli...you have a great attitude!!


----------



## dazzle00 (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a silly question...do they make noise when you walk? That's what I'd be paranoid about...


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

You shouldn't assume that you will have to go from pads to "the big guys". That isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## zeusdeus007 (Aug 23, 2004)

In regards to wearing the diapers, the noise is very little. I do not have a problem with the noise, but I know some people wear biker shorts over them to reduce the noise all together. I do not do that because it causes me to get heat rashes. I often wear dresses, and still there is very little noise if any. Please remember it also depends on the diaper, some are very noisy, and others are completely quiet.


----------

